# skeet anyone?



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Lookin for a current skeeter report, plan on bein there sat am, any info much thanks in advance!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

heading there now, ill report back


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

did any one go out 2day just curious on ice conditions at 305 thanks


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

4-6 inches


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I heard 3-4 I got reports today from all over northern Ohio I highly doubt there is a legit 6 inches of solid ice anywhere. I drilled a small wind protected lake today and after clearing snow and throwing water on top to measure ice only I saw just under 4. Only you can decide what's good and safe take internet reports of ice with a grain of salt 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Some east banks have a little extra ice from some skim that had formed, but then broke up from the west wind a few days back, the ice packed up and was pushed to the banks then formed pockets of thicker ice once it all froze.I have noticed this on a few lakes over the last few days out. If he saw 6" it was probably on the east bank.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

fishingdude said:


> Some east banks have a little extra ice from some skim that had formed, but then broke up from the west wind a few days back, the ice packed up and was pushed to the banks then formed pockets of thicker ice once it all froze.I have noticed this on a few lakes over the last few days out. If he saw 6" it was probably on the east bank.


yea i was, i always give a range, everytime i checked it, it was a minimum of 4 inches, some areas seamed a little more


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Give Mario a break. He is only 75 pounds after all!! Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I wasn't attacking anyone. Lots of noobs and lurkers looking for info everyone's ass is scratching to ice fish but have to be cool about where and when u scratch it


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I know kgone, just bustin yer chops. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Skeeter had 4.5" at buoy line. Lake is still down about a foot and half or more below norm. My brother only pulled a few small crappies there today.


----------

